# Salmon fishing weekend on the river....



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Her knee is healing up nicely and she's a bit up in ther air about attending. She's not stuck up, but is leary of stressing the knee and I think that her fishing experience level may be an issue as well. I just changed my profile for my new e-mail address. Come on ladies, put the pressure on her!!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> As long as I don't have to camp by that Chromium guy, I'm alright!


We will Keep him FAR Away from you Sarah!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Okay talked it over with the hubby.....we'll be there. I sure hope this time more women come and are interested!!!!!! We have been trying at the other outing to get the guys to bring their women...but it never seems to work out We will stay at the campsite with you guys...cootie men LMAO how funny 

I would still like to fish one day with just the ladies!!! Any lady who needs help I will help. Please don't feel funny about it!!! I am looking forward to sharing the things I have learned from my hubby!!!! Only the stuff pertaining to fishing:eek... that is I know how the guys are on this site!!!!! It will be a great time. Not only will you learn to out fish your man but you will make great friends for life!!!!! 


QS


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Queen...I was just extending an open invitation for the ladies to get in and camp with the deal we are getting (Ok and helping Chromium with his dilema  ) BUT

We have cooties and outnumber ya so you ladies get the end of campsite that is -100 feet below sealevel (It only floods in the Fall ) to keep you ladies from getting the cooties 

Just Joking...Really the ladies can still camp in their own little group and fish without us guys... and I am willing to bet some of the single guys can get ya more interested women...well Mabey Not...LOL


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Makes no difference to me.

OK IF we're all planning on doing the same thing on the same weekend. Let's just plan it as one big happy event.

We can camp together, eat together, fish together.

Lindsey is willing to come also, if it's the WHOLE GANG.

I married him because we like to do things together.
I'm capable and willing to do things with just the Women.
I'm just as comfortable and willing to do things coed.
I'm NOT intimidated because a man is there or not.

SO let's just make ONE BIG PLAN.

I don't fish, so if QS & Tangeknot teach me or northern_outdoorsman & Lindsey teach me (maybe not Chromium, I'm not sure of his dilemma)  
I'm willing to go, have a good time, learn. Or just paddle down the river and I'm happy (sorry I don't need to fish at all, I just like to paddle) Different outdoors person.

Lindsey and I can come out after work on Friday, so hopefully we'll be there before dark (I don't know with it getting dark so early now)
We have our own tent and two Kayak's (we have a canoe if anyone needs it, just let us know in advance or else we won't bring it)
Saturday sounds like Pot Luck dinner (I thought we were going to be eating Salmon???)

Keep us posted on the plans  

Gail


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks L80rider, that was well said! Looking forward to meeting you and your husband, make sure you go to the outing forum and read all the info...


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by L80rider _
> I married him because we like to do things together.
> I'm capable and willing to do things with just the Women.
> I'm just as comfortable and willing to do things coed.
> ...


My sentiments exactly!! So glad you're coming to the outing and it will be great to see Lindsey again also. 

I feel very fortunate that John and I have the same love of the great outdoors,fishing, and camping . I met John on a white water rafting trip! Our children have as much interest in the outdoors as we do so it makes for a lot of family fun.

Sounds like L80rider, QS, and myself are quite comfortable with being around "the guys." Heck I could be one woman at camp with 100 guys and it wouldn't bother me!! (Actually, I'd call it great odds, LOL!) I guess living with 5 males makes it a little bit harder to be intimidated or offended. Disgusted however, is another matter!

Some of the guys from the site who I have talked to thought their gf or wives would be more interested in giving fishing a try at an outing if there were a few women there fishing. By combining the outings this offers the gals the perfect opportunity to get to know some of the guys and gals at the site and fish with both! It had also been mentioned to me that a some were nervous because they didn't know much about fishing. Have no fear, I tend to make enough of a fool of myself that no one should be worried. I generally end up in the drink up to my neck at least once, trip and fall getting out of boats(right Ralf!), catch many a tree, etc. etc. 

We all knew nothing about fishing at one point and I still have a lot to learn! Don't let amount of experiment stop you!

This is going to work out great and is guranteed fun. Since we're bringing our spouses, I guess I'll have to shack up with that Chromium guy!   

Thanks for organizing this Don and thanks to all who have suggested we combine the outings and all of your ideas.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Kris and I will be there, shes all yours ladies! LOL. I've got the kid.

I'm having a hard time getting her to post, but I got her to commit to the weekend. Can't wait, this should be a riot.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Knockoff,


I'm so GLAD you and your wife can make it!!!! Thank GOD there aren't any outhouses at this place LMAO!!!!!


Looking forward to the laughs with you 2!!!!!

QS


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

QS, Tangleknot, and the group,

I've got to start planning for this adventure.
What sort of fishing will this be? Give me some idea so I can go out to the garage and dust off the appropriate stuff for Gail and I to use. Is this spinning gear fishing or fancy fly rod fishing? What sort and size fish are we trying to catch?
Do we need to get Gail some waders, can she fish from the bank, or do most folks just wear shorts and wade in?

Thanks for your thoughts.

Lindsey


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Lindsey, as far as Waders I would say Yes get some...

With the Fishing stlye and Rigging check out the article I wrote last year, Just remember you really don't need a Fly Rod, you can use a Spinning Rod/Reel with like 10 to 15 lb test and play the drag...here is the link to the article: http://www.michigantroutstreams.com/michigantroutstreams/fishing_for_river_kings.htm


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Lindsey,
Sarah has an extra set of waders. We will bring them. We have an extra spinning rod too. Feel free to use both.

-John


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I would suggest you get a pair of polarized glasses. They really help out when it comes to wading to see water depth and type of river bottom you are walking in. They also help when your tackle comes flying back at a high rate of speed for eye protection!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't been on much lately. I have been working crazy hours!!!!! We have been hearing about layoffs again at our plant. I guess our union announced today that 200 people are going to be laid off by the end of this year I haven't heard it from the union myself...I guess I missed the meeting in our dept this morning when they announced it. I sure do hope they change theri minds or it's maybe just a rumor.

Anyway Lindsey and L80rider, I also have an extra pair of wadders and maybe an extra rod. We have to see if we are going to have TJ that weekend. 

I can't wait for this trip. It's been along time since Rivernut and I have been out fishing Too much work....Too little time


Can't wait to see everyone at the outing!!!!!!

QS


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Chromium & Tangleknot - YES I will take you up on the offer of Waders and Rod (If they are still available). 
I have never fished before so I don't have any equipment.
I do have a kayak, but it sounds like the river is going to be VERY FULL that weekend. (How big is this river?? is sounds like it will be shoulder to shoulder fisherperson's.
Oh well, they say the more the merrier. Sounds like we will be ONE MERRY BUNCH  

I beleive Lindsey does have all the equipment for him (even though he hasn't fished much since he met me)


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

QS, Tangleknot, Chromium and the rest of this weekend's crew,

Gail and I are going to be party poopers and cancel out of this weekend's trip. The time just isn't freeing up for us. I've been busy helping with a hunter safety class in Howell the evenings of this week and, well, we just aren't going to be ready. 

We do appreciate that you were going to let us join the group and show us how to catch river salmon and steelies. Maybe you'll let us join up again for a future trip.

Send a note if you want to try squirrel hunting in the Livingstone County area. Gail might not go, but I'd be glad to share one of my favorite public land squirrel areas with you. 

Lindsey


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Lindsey,

Sorry you and Gail won't be able to make it to the outing and I certainly understand. There will be a lot more opportunities in the future. Keep your eyes open for future outings and jump in!


----------

